# Looking to upgrade to floorstanding and I need more watts!



## BORIStheBLADE (Jun 2, 2013)

So I have had my current setup for a very long time. It has done well for me, but I have the itch to upgrade. I would like to upgrade to some floorstanding speakers to get a little more sound. I mostly use my surround sound system for movies and video games not much music.

My dilemma... My receiver has been great, but the output watts seem a little low for new hardware. While looking at new floorstanding speakers I noticed they would need 100-200+ watts. So I can easily buy a new receiver, but would like to keep it till it dies. What options are out there for me if I were to try and keep my current receiver?

Thanks:T

Current setup

- Harmon/Kardon AVR 125 
- Harmon/kardon TS1 satellite speakers 
- Harmon/Kardon TS1 8" subwoofer


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, looking at your receiver it does not have any pre outs so adding an external amp is not really optional. getting a new receiver is really the only option. do you have a budget in mind?


----------



## BORIStheBLADE (Jun 2, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Well, looking at your receiver it does not have any pre outs so adding an external amp is not really optional. getting a new receiver is really the only option. do you have a budget in mind?


My budget for a new receiver would probably $800-$900. So all I would need to look for are pre outs? And all I would be looking for is an external amp if I wanted more watt output?

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yes, however if you purchased this Onkyo 809 from Accessories4less you most likely would not need an external amp as it has a great amplification section.
I would also recommend looking at this Emotiva XPA-200


----------



## BORIStheBLADE (Jun 2, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> yes, however if you purchased this Onkyo 809 from Accessories4less you most likely would not need an external amp as it has a great amplification section.
> I would also recommend looking at this Emotiva XPA-200


Thanks for the tips! I will definitely take a look at these options.:bigsmile:


----------

